# Bacon, Lime Scallops-TNT



## kadesma (Jul 6, 2009)

A friend dropped by and brought these for us to have as we visited. They will be made again on Sunday..Perfect appy with your favorite cold drink, I had iced tea but white wine or lemoncello would be great.
This is so easy you could make these for a surprise drop in and they would love them.
you need a 1/2 lb. of large scallops cut in half, dip into 2 beaten eggs, then roll in toasted sesame seeds, about a 1/4 cup. the wrap in a piece of bacon, we used a 1/2 lb. cutting each slice in 4, secure with a toothpick, then place on a broiler pan. Broil til bacon is done, turn often, remove to serving plate spritz with lime juice,  and serve with  lime wedges for extra zip if desired..
enjoy, we did
kadesma


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 6, 2009)

kadesma said:


> A friend dropped by and brought these for us to have as we visited. They will be made again on Sunday..Perfect appy with your favorite cold drink, I had iced tea but white wine or lemoncello would be great.
> This is so easy you could make these for a surprise drop in and they would love them.
> you need a 1/2 lb. of large scallops cut in half, dip into 2 beaten eggs, then roll in toasted sesame seeds, about a 1/4 cup. the wrap in a piece of bacon, we used a 1/2 lb. cutting each slice in 4, secure with a toothpick, then place on a broiler pan. Broil til bacon is done, turn often, remove to serving plate spritz with lime juice,  and serve with  lime wedges for extra zip if desired..
> enjoy, we did
> kadesma



Thanks Kade -

I have "yummy, yummy, yummy, I've got love in my tummy" from the sixties stuck in my mind now.

Bob


----------



## kadesma (Jul 6, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Thanks Kade -
> 
> I have "yummy, yummy, yummy, I've got love in my tummy" from the sixties stuck in my mind now.
> 
> Bob



Or that's the way uh huh uh huh I like it ahuh ahuh
Works every time...
kades


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 7, 2009)

kadesma said:


> Or that's the way uh huh uh huh I like it ahuh ahuh
> Works every time...
> kades



"Shut your mouth"  

I won't say I was a dancing Don or anything, but I did leave burn marks under the disco ball once in a while. That or in the roller rink  (I think they had the same ball).

I'd bet you stepped out there with the best of them.

Bob


----------



## kadesma (Jul 7, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> "Shut your mouth"
> 
> I won't say I was a dancing Don or anything, but I did leave burn marks under the disco ball once in a while. That or in the roller rink  (I think they had the same ball).
> 
> ...


I'll never tell
kades


----------



## Liz Brooks (Jul 7, 2009)

This sounds great! I've been looking for interesting bacon recipes-I am reviewing some in a few weeks.


----------



## weloveseafood (Jul 7, 2009)

Scallops with sesame seeds and bacon.. it sounds so delicious!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 7, 2009)

weloveseafood said:


> Scallops with sesame seeds and bacon.. it sounds so delicious!


Thank you..I hope you get a chance to give the recipe a try.
kadesma


----------

